# 4.5.1 update adds firefly and prime radio station streaming



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I received the 4.5.1 update today and with it Firefly and the ability to stream prime radio stations. These are the two things I have hoped for in an update!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!

What device do you have, sbell?  An 8.9?  Mine hasn't updated yet, though my HDX7 updated today sometime.  Plugged the 8.9 in to see if it'll update.

Betsy


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the original 8.9" HDX. I received the 4.1.1 update several days ago but got the 4.5.1 today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sbell1 said:


> I have the original 8.9" HDX. I received the 4.1.1 update several days ago but got the 4.5.1 today.


Yay...maybe mine will have it soon. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Interesting.  Just checked the software update page and the OS for both my HDX Fires is still 4.1.1


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

sbell1, when did you buy your 8.9" HDX?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One tiny diff that won't affect most people from 4.1 to 4.5.1--if you have a PIN to get through the lock screen (which you'll have if you have separate profiles set up, I think):

In 4.1.1, you put in the 4-digit pin and have to tap GO.  In 4.5.1, you put in the 4-digit pin and it is accepted automatically--which is the way it works on iOS devices...  Not a biggy, but it startled me.  I had just gotten used to tapping "Go." 

Betsy


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Toby,
I have had my HDX since the original came out.  2 years or so?

I had been in touch with CS asking about when we would be able to stream amazon prime music stations on the fire. I don't know if that had anything to do with me getting one of the first updates or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One tiny diff that won't affect most people from 4.1 to 4.5.1--if you have a PIN to get through the lock screen (which you'll have if you have separate profiles set up, I think):
> 
> In 4.1.1, you put in the 4-digit pin and have to tap GO. In 4.5.1, you put in the 4-digit pin and it is accepted automatically--which is the way it works on iOS devices... Not a biggy, but it startled me. I had just gotten used to tapping "Go."
> 
> Betsy


Did yours come automatically? I'm still seeing 4.1.1 as the 'current' OS for the HDX I got last year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did yours come automatically? I'm still seeing 4.1.1 as the 'current' OS for the HDX I got last year.


It came automatically on my HDX7. It hasn't updated on my HDX8.9

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It came automatically on my HDX7. It hasn't updated on my HDX8.9
> 
> Betsy


Huh.

Both mine show 'up to date' and when I tell it to check it says there's nothing available.

I guess I'm meant to be patient.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My HDX7" is still showing 4.1.1 and no new updates,  I went into support and there is no 4.5.1 to be found, so it may have to be an auto update when they make it available.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the 8.9" HDX, last year's, got the announcement, still no update, but got an email yesterday saying mine had updated..  which it has not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The announcement came and then the 4.1.1 update came . . . . . . but it seems that some have since gotten a 4.5.1 update . . . . . if you're at 4.1.1 it did get one update. Not too many of us have yet gotten the next one.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I am still on 14.3.2.6.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I am still on 14.3.2.6.


The 14 isn't important -- just designates whether it's a 7" or 8.9". If you want to go to 4.1.1, it's on Amazon; you can do it manually pretty easily.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

True, but 3.2.6 was installed on September 23, so I have had no update since the email saying I would be getting the 4.1.1 update, and then the latest email telling me my device had updated.

The website wants me to download something from Microsoft, in order to manually update, but I have held off.  I figure I will get it eventually, but found it odd that Amazon states that I have been updated.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My seven inch HDX shows 4.5.1, updated at 6:22 PM Saturday. I hadn't used it and hadn't noticed. My 8.9 inch HDX shows 4.1.1 with no update available. Both are the original HDX, from about a year ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> True, but 3.2.6 was installed on September 23, so I have had no update since the email saying I would be getting the 4.1.1 update, and then the latest email telling me my device had updated.
> 
> The website wants me to download something from Microsoft, in order to manually update, but I have held off. I figure I will get it eventually, but found it odd that Amazon states that I have bee updated.


 Odd. It's just a file . . . then you copy it to the kindle. I've never been asked to download anything else. It doesn't even need current Java or anything. Hmmm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only HDX device I can find with a specified OS other than 4.1.1 is the 8.9 Fire HDX 2014 model.  That says the latest is 4.5.  The others definitely show 4.1.1 but also have a link to 3.2.5 as you have to be at least at 3.2.5 before you can install 4.1.1.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

A  did fing one thing odd. When I clicked on the learn more about new update after it installed it listed Family Library, lock screen media controls, Prime Music Stations, Emoji, and Camera for kids as the new features.

Firefly is not mentioned. I happened to notice the firefly icon in my pull down menu. It was also added to my apps. You would think that would be a big announcement! I have been having fun with it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the 4.5.1. On my last year's 8.9" HDX. I spotted FireFly at the top as well. It looks like a bug. For the person who wants to know - the HDX came out last year. This year, we have the same 7" HDX, but there is a new 8.9" HDX this year. I put the 4.1.1 on my 7" HDX Friday. Besides my Voyage, causing me  grief," my  6"  HD & 8.9" HDX had to be restarted, because all books/audible books, home page, etc was blank. I got the message that there was nothing in my library. I got it working again on my Fires. I alo noticed the changed in the using the pin numbers to unlock the screen. No GO. Fantastic! Also with email, it's more like the ithing's email. Fantastic!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One tiny diff that won't affect most people from 4.1 to 4.5.1--if you have a PIN to get through the lock screen (which you'll have if you have separate profiles set up, I think):
> 
> In 4.1.1, you put in the 4-digit pin and have to tap GO. In 4.5.1, you put in the 4-digit pin and it is accepted automatically--which is the way it works on iOS devices... Not a biggy, but it startled me. I had just gotten used to tapping "Go."
> 
> Betsy


Cool. Now it'll be the same as my cheapo prepaid Windows phone, so now I will no longer be staring at the Fire, after hitting my code, and wondering "why aren't you doing anything?" Yup, not a biggie, but consistency across devices is nice.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Still no update available.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ah man. Another update to sit and watch for. Sheesh. Gonna cause me to age before my time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Cool. Now it'll be the same as my cheapo prepaid Windows phone, so now I will no longer be staring at the Fire, after hitting my code, and wondering "why aren't you doing anything?" Yup, not a biggie, but consistency across devices is nice.


Exactly how I felt.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I noticed today on Amazon that, although the link _says_ 4.1.1 the write up below it mentions 4.5.1. And, in fact, if you download it, it's 4.5.1.

So . . . .for those who don't want to wait.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I noticed today on Amazon that, although the link _says_ 4.1.1 the write up below it mentions 4.5.1. And, in fact, if you download it, it's 4.5.1.
> 
> So . . . .for those who don't want to wait.


ooooo... what is that link again?  You might save me some premature aging!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This link goes to MY devices -- I'm guessing if you click it and enter your credentials it'll go to your devices: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_gt_kin?nodeId=200127470

If not, go to help and click fire/kindle/echo help and all devices and that should take you the same place.

Then just pick your device and scroll to the bottom section for software updates.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This link goes to MY devices -- I'm guessing if you click it and enter your credentials it'll go to your devices: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_gt_kin?nodeId=200127470
> 
> If not, go to help and click fire/kindle/echo help and all devices and that should take you the same place.
> 
> Then just pick your device and scroll to the bottom section for software updates.


Cool. That worked. Thanks Another 800meg download for the 4.5.1 update though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Cool. That worked. Thanks Another 800meg download for the 4.5.1 update though.


yep -- it's a big one!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I suppose at some point this evening I'll give in and do the manual download/install.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did just a bit ago -- and then it was time to play. 

It correctly identified the TV show I was watching. Has no clue about commercials.  Also doesn't recognize local news.  Basically, it seems to listen so can identify tv or music.  Haven't figured out how to scan something -- so far it's not recognizing things just by aiming at them, but if I pointed it at the UPC it did.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My 7" updated to 4.5.1.  I read about firefly but do not see it.  What is it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> My 7" updated to 4.5.1. I read about firefly but do not see it. What is it?


It's only in the 8.9 models, I think because it needs the camera on the back. You aim it at something and tap the screen and it tells you what it knows. The 7" models don't have that camera, only the one facing the user for skype and such.

On the 8.9 it is in the apps on device. Looks like, well, a firefly. 

I TOTALLY wish it was an app I could get for my phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's also on the top Menu bar....so you can get to it from anywhere...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's only in the 8.9 models, I think because it needs the camera on the back. You aim it at something and tap the screen and it tells you what it knows. The 7" models don't have that camera, only the one facing the user for skype and such.
> 
> On the 8.9 it is in the apps on device. Looks like, well, a firefly.
> 
> I TOTALLY wish it was an app I could get for my phone.


I've got a Fire 6, which does have both a front and rear camera. I manually installed the update and see nothing about firefly. 

EDITED TO ADD: I looked in the User Guide and it says Firefly is only available on the Fire Phone and Fire HDX 8.9. Bummer. But really, after playing with it, I probably wouldn't have used it that much.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I received the update yesterday sometime, on my 7" HDX. The reason I noticed was because I went to look for a book in my library and only three books I'd downloaded from KU were listed! My cloud and device were empty! Because the cloud is saying there's nothing there, I can't even download them. On the computer, I checked my account, and the books are all there, and I even sent one directly to my Kindle, but it's not there. I decided to give it a day, thinking maybe it needed to index things or whatever, but now I'm getting worried!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try a restart -- seems like it didn't get all the way registered back.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Try a restart -- seems like it didn't get all the way registered back.


Talking to a guy on Mayday right now trying to figure it out. We did a hard reset, and that didn't work. All my apps and music are still there--just my books are gone.  I'm on hold while he talks to someone. At first he suggested I go through and send them to my Kindle from Manage Your Devices, which I tried to do with one and it didn't work, but even if it had, yikes! I have almost a thousand books! Talk about a PIA!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had that with all my Fires. I would hit the home button, the Cloud & Device on the Book's Tab, do the Restarts, etc & my books did come back, but not right away, maybe after a few minutes. It said that my Library was empty like yours said. Now, did you touch Cloud button in the Books's Tab? If I left it on Device, & then exited from the Book's Tab, & then went back, it would still show "Device". It didn't default to Cloud. So check that out.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This is strange. My HDX 8.9 had already updated over wifi to the 4.5.1 some days earlier. Then last night, I opened the cover to discover that it was updating again to 4.5.1. Meanwhile, I am still waiting for my other Fires to update over wifi.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Same thing happened to me . . . .one thing it did add which wasn't there before was the free Washington Post app. 

And they sent a little note to explain things.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Toby said:


> I had that with all my Fires. I would hit the home button, the Cloud & Device on the Book's Tab, do the Restarts, etc & my books did come back, but not right away, maybe after a few minutes. It said that my Library was empty like yours said. Now, did you touch Cloud button in the Books's Tab? If I left it on Device, & then exited from the Book's Tab, & then went back, it would still show "Device". It didn't default to Cloud. So check that out.


I would toggle over between Cloud and Device, with no change. Only my three Kindle Unlimited books showed up anywhere on it. This was a day after it updated, so it should have indexed by then. So, I had to deregister and re-register. That fixed it, but then I had to go through and re-do all my bookmarks and passwords. Ugh.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm So glad that you got it to work again. Thanks for telling us how you fixed it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Ann, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same as the last update, I'm still waiting for the update on my 7" HDX. Ann, is this a freebie for 6 months, then a subscription starts where we have to pay, or is it free for 6 months & then we can always sign up for the subscription to pay for it if we want it?


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

After reading this thread it seems like the ability to play Amazon Prime Music Stations was only added to the Fire HDX models. That means I won't get them on my ancient Fire HD 8.9. At least not this time around. Is that correct? Anyone with an old HD model get to play Prime Music Stations?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

SeymourKopath said:


> After reading this thread it seems like the ability to play Amazon Prime Music Stations was only added to the Fire HDX models. That means I won't get them on my ancient Fire HD 8.9. At least not this time around. Is that correct? Anyone with an old HD model get to play Prime Music Stations?


I've got a Fire HD 6. It's not an old model, but it's also not an HDX model. I can stream Prime music stations.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I still have no update.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Seems like my 7" HDX doesn't like updates as I'm still waiting.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I finally did Amazon's job & downloaded the 451 update to my HDX 7.   Now, I have the latest updates on all my Fires.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

4.1.1 finally downloaded the other day and I'm adjusting to the changes.. but so far no sign of 4.5.1 on my 8.9" HDX


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I will have to look into this later but when I used Ann's link, and it showed my devices, it shows the 8.9" HD that got deregistered when I went to deregister my HDX that I sent back under the extended warranty when it dropped and cracked and went braindead.

I kept thinking it was my mistake (when I tried to check something on the HD, it was deregistered, so I had to deregister the one I had already boxed up to send back) but Amazon had gotten confused at some point and both devices were labeled by them Lynn's 7th Kindle.

My replacement HDX isn't listed at that link,  but is listed elsewhere on Amazon as one of my devices, so there is some discrepancy in their databases.

Anyway, I'll have to try to straighten that out.  I wonder if that is why it took so long to get 4.1.1 and why I haven't gotten 4.5.1.  I just now made it my primary device, but it has been getting any new books I  bought.


----------

